# Welche Bremsbeläge ?



## KermitB4 (15. November 2005)

Hallo

ich suche für meine HS 11 -Bremse bessere Bremsbeläge, als die Standard-Dinger. Ich will nicht gleich meine Felge anflexen, sondern es erstmal auf die harmlose Art versuchen.

Beim Trialmarkt habe ich jetzt schonmal geschaut, aber da gibt es natürlich auch wieder massig welche. Welche würdet ihr denn für eine noch jungfräuliche Felge verwenden?

P.S. Bitumen will ich auch nicht draufschmieren - mich nervt das gequietsche.

MFG


----------



## Levelboss (15. November 2005)

Ohne Bitumen oder Anflexen wirst Du *nie* eine gute Bremse haben!

Auch wenn die Flexung schon stark abgenutzt ist, bremst es immer noch viel besser als mit blanker Felge.
Der Verschleiß ist nur in den ersten Tagen hoch, wenn die Felge noch super rau ist. 
Aber auch das bekommt man in den Griff, denn man hat zwei Bremsen. Vorne zum anhalten und hinten nur auf/zu zum trialen.

Bei Trialmarkt sind alle Beläge in Ordnung, bis auf die tranparenten Echo.
Allerdings nur mit geflexter Felge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jem23 (15. November 2005)

mit nem teppichmesser kannste dir auch sowas wie ne 'flexung' verpassen (siehe felgenflexenfredd) kost nix kannste die billigen beläge ersma aufbrauchen und zieht wie sau, und ich bin auch der meinung mit ner blanken felge und ohne bitum musste schon ganz schön trixen für gute bremsleistung! das es dennoch geht wollen hier einige bewiesen wissen aber is nich anfängerfreundlich. greetz->jem


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. November 2005)

probier mal die blauen heatsink bei trialmarkt.de, die sollen sehr gut sein


----------



## NOS-Trial (15. November 2005)

also ich hab die grünen ZOO! und hab meine Felgen angeflext! (die monty standart Felgen)

und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Bremsleistung!!!    

allerdings is der verschleiss von den Belägen etwas hoch... aber naja!

besser als die ganze zeit mit terbentin oda sowas die felge wieder blank machen! (hab am vor den Grünen ZOO! mit Bitumen gearbeitet! is aber nich so's ware  )


----------



## KermitB4 (15. November 2005)

Hallo

danke erstmal für euer Antworten. 

Ich werde mir jetzt die blauen Heatsink holen. Wenn ich dann die Brake-Booster und die neuen Beläge eingebaut habe, und immernoch nicht mit der Bremsleistung zufrieden bin, nehme ich mir die Felge unter die Mangel.

Es genügt ja, wenn ich mir nur die vordere Bremsanlage "tune" oder?

MFG


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. November 2005)

hä wieso nur die vordere? 
Die HR bremse ist das wichtigste, von der hängt deine Gesundheit ab


----------



## neutron_2000 (15. November 2005)




----------



## KermitB4 (15. November 2005)

Hallo

hmm ich hab immer gedacht, die vordere ist die wichtigere (ich bin ja noch Anfänger   )

Gut, dann werden es natürlich 2 Paar Beläge.

MFG


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. November 2005)

nö nö, die hintere is die Lebensversicherung. Man steht ja die hälfte der Zeit auf dem HR und 90% der Sachen passieren auf dem Hinterrad. Wenn das hinten beim gappen, landen usw durchrutscht kanns gefährlich werden. Und wenns beim Sachen hochspringen durchrutscht rutscht man hinten wieder runter anstatt es zu schaffen.
Später wenn man schon was drauf hat wird die vordere zunehmend wichtiger aber am Anfang macht man nix wichtiges mit der VR bremse


----------



## KermitB4 (21. November 2005)

Hallo

also ich habe mir jetzt die Heatsink gekauft und auch gleich dran montiert. 

Die sind zwar etwas lauter als die Standard-Beläge aber die packen richtig zu!

Also danke nochmal für eure Tipps.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (21. November 2005)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Die sind zwar etwas lauter als die Standard-Beläge aber die packen richtig zu!



laut ist gut ^^

wenn meine bremse hinten leise wäre, hätte ich das gefühl das was kaputt wäre...


----------



## KermitB4 (21. November 2005)

Hallo

ich hoffe meine Nachbarn beschweren sich nicht, wenn ich immer abends so spät noch herumfahre. Weil die brüllen wirklich sehr extrem.

MFG


----------



## Schevron (22. November 2005)

Wer mein 26" net kennt weiß net was laut is =)
ich sag nur 2 wort: Oversizerohr und resonanzraum


----------



## TheBASStian (22. November 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> Wer mein 26" net kennt weiß net was laut is =)
> ich sag nur 2 wort: Oversizerohr und resonanzraum




Boaaah. Ich hasse laute Bremsen.
Wenns schon quietschen muss, dann wenigstens tief und kehlig, nicht so schrill.
Am besten: Koxx braun und mittelalt geflexte Echofelge = cooles Flüstern der HS 33.
Besser sind nur geräuschlose (!) discs.

Für meinen Geschmack jedenfalls.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (22. November 2005)

es muss quitschen! wie bei den cousts............


----------



## Valleyman (25. November 2005)

Die Hinterbremse könnte euer LEBEN retten.also textet keinen schrott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jem23 (25. November 2005)

hö? wie jetz?? ich dachte wenn ne hinterbremse ordentlich quietscht beisst se relativ wahrscheinlich auch ziemlich ordentlich? wo is jetz der schrott?
ach nee wir ham ja alle kein plan.. sry habbich vagessen..


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (25. November 2005)

@ jem23

falsch gedacht. guck dir einfach ma die vids vom levelboss an und dreh den sound auf...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (25. November 2005)

laute bremsen ziehen nicht automatisch sau stark.
Versteh auch nicht wie man auf laute bremsen abfahren kann   ich find das total nervig.
Das halbe UK forum steht auf laute Bremsen, die finden das richtig geil... kann ich echt nicht verstehen


----------



## isah (25. November 2005)

gibt nen gewisses vertrauen, und mindestens ich hab die erfahung gemacht: umso lauter umso stärker ziehen die bremse.. 

btw  ich liebe das geräusch


----------



## Cryo-Cube (25. November 2005)

lol wie kann man ein lautes schrilles quitschgeräusch mögen
Demnächst stehen die leute auf knackende Steuersätze und schleifende scheibenbremsen   

fahr (wieder) vbrake. Man hört die bremse beim zumachen und öffen fast überhaupt nicht, ganz minimal.
Aber man merkt trotzdem wann es zieht und wann nicht, das hat man ihm gefühl und es gibt ein leises schleifendes geräusch.

Und die "vertrauensache" check ich auch nicht. Bevor man was gefährliches/hohes/schwieriges macht hat man sich ja eh eingefahren. Man weis also ob die Bremse gut zieht oder nicht. 
Und wenn die bremse mal nicht zieht, dann ist es ja eh zu spät, auch wenn man es durch diese schrille laute akustik sofort hört.
Ja man hört sofort wenn die bremse versagt, aber dann ist es ja eh zu spät


----------



## 525Rainer (25. November 2005)

ich mag das geräusch auch obwohl meine neue nur noch schabt und nicht mehr quietscht.
das schönste quietschen hat dominik raab im halle04 video. mit hall.  schaus nochmal an. und vor allem check mal wo die da quietscht bei den up-moves.


----------



## isah (25. November 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> ....




ich hab gesagt das sind _meine_ erfahrungen, wenn die bremse lauter ist, bremst sie besser.. wenn sie besser bremst hab ich mehr vertrauen das sie hält, was ich zum beispiel bei gerollten gaps mit viel rückenlage sehr wichtig finde.


----------



## jockie (25. November 2005)

Rück(en)lage, Quietschen, zupacken, laut, Gaps, Up-Moves...was war nochmal das Thema?!


----------



## isah (25. November 2005)

sollen wir extra nen neuen aufmachen   

ich dachte die anfangsfrage wäre geklärt, darum bisschen ot..


----------



## Schevron (25. November 2005)

genau, also weiter gehts =)

also ab und zu find ich das geräusch auch ganz net, aber auf dauer bin ich froh wenn sie mal ein bißchen leise ist.
wo ich mich einfach nicht dran satt hören kann ist das geräusch das ne gut eingefahrene scheibe macht. dieses, hm wie könnte man das nennen: sirren oder so. wers kennt weiß was ich mein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (25. November 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> wo ich mich einfach nicht dran satt hören kann ist das geräusch das ne gut eingefahrene scheibe macht. dieses, hm wie könnte man das nennen: sirren oder so. wers kennt weiß was ich mein



macht süchtig... mein neigt zu überdimensionellem missbrauch der vr bremse...


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (26. November 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> l
> Das halbe UK forum steht auf laute Bremsen, die finden das richtig geil... kann ich echt nicht verstehen



 

neee is nich wahr oder? sage und schreibe das halbe UK forum,das sind ja locker 50% um nicht zu sagen 2*1/4 oder 4*1/8 des gesamten forums,diese absolute mehrheit is echt überwältigend.frag mich nur worauf dann wohl die andre hälfte abfährt?!?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. November 2005)

ohhh, du bist aber lustig
Weist genau wie das gemeint war


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (26. November 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> ohhh, du bist aber lustig
> Weist genau wie das gemeint war



bistn ganz flinker  
neee ma im ernst,ich weiß doch wie dus meinst,willst doch nur zum ausdruck bringen das eine von zwei personen im uk forum auf laute bremsen scharf is ,was ich ehrlichgesagt atemberaubend finde,diese mehrheit is regelrecht beängstigend.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. November 2005)

ohh man jetzt lass den Scheiss oder poste deinen Müll wo anders.
Hier noch mal für dich "das halbe UK" Forum -> halb wird hier als Übertreibung benützt, also ein großer Teil.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (26. November 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> ohh man jetzt lass den Scheiss oder poste deinen Müll wo anders.
> Hier noch mal für dich "das halbe UK" Forum -> halb wird hier als Übertreibung benützt, also ein großer Teil.



mach kein scheiß junge  
dann lass ma lieber net so stark übertreiben,denn dann wirds unverständlich.Ich mein 50% is echt bissl derb übertrieben,sagen wie 10% und jeder weiß, dass du uns mitteilen willst,dass so ziemlich jeder im uk forum geil auf laute bremsen is.peace.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. November 2005)

ja wenn du meinst, lies mal den pad review thread im UK Forum und such nach squeak ode sound


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (26. November 2005)

wooow, gut das ihr beiden checker das geklärt habt. aba was noch viel krasser ist, 100% aus ganz UK sind häßliche Glasaale, die komische ******* fressen, wie z.B. baked beans. und dann noch laute bremsen, echt crazy die engländer.


----------



## jem23 (26. November 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> ...was noch viel krasser ist, 100% aus ganz UK sind häßliche Glasaale, die komische ******* fressen, wie z.B. baked beans. und dann noch laute bremsen, echt crazy die engländer.



muaaaaaahhhhhhhhh kakk auf die strasse ey    ich schmeiss mich weg LOOOOOL
ihr haut echt immer krassere sprüche raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (12. Dezember 2005)

also um nix neues aufmachen zu müssen schreib ichs hier.
Diesmal gehts net um die HR beläge sondern um disc beläge.
was meint ihr denn was da so das beste is. hab bei ebay doch ne recht große auswahl gefunden.
Koolstop
Swisstop
Greenstuff/Redstuff/goldstuff
trickstuff
...

welche haltet ihr denn am besten für trial geeignet???


----------



## funky^jAY (14. Dezember 2005)

hat jemand schon mal diese transparenten maguras ausprobiert?

und ma ne frage: wieso bekommt man diese dinger in keinem bike shop? weder dei roten noch die transparenten?
immer nur die schwarzen , oder irgendwelche grauen.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (14. Dezember 2005)

die roten gibst schon in Läden, die transparenten sind denk ich gar nicht von magura. Das ist irgend ne Kopie von den transparenten plazmatic Belägen.

Also die transparenten bremsen schon gut, nicht überdurchschnittlich aber schon gut. Aber sie versagen absolut sobald nur ein tropfen Wasser die Felge berührt.
Also wenn du nicht bei Nässe fährst gibt keine probleme.


----------



## funky^jAY (14. Dezember 2005)

hat jemand nen shop in HH wo es die roten gibt?

die hab ich bisher, sidn aber eher notnagel. wobei meine schon ziemlich alt sind. kann sein das die hart geworden sidn. die bremsen null. wenn ich volle kann die hebel ziehe rutscht trotzdem alles durch und mri fallen immer die arme ab nach 5 minuten fahren.

ich werde mal die transparenten probieren. die sidn immerhin nich sooo teuer wie dei anderen


----------



## Cryo-Cube (14. Dezember 2005)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand nen shop in HH wo es die roten gibt?
> 
> die hab ich bisher, sidn aber eher notnagel. wobei meine schon ziemlich alt sind. kann sein das die hart geworden sidn. die bremsen null. wenn ich volle kann die hebel ziehe rutscht trotzdem alles durch und mri fallen immer die arme ab nach 5 minuten fahren.
> 
> ich werde mal die transparenten probieren. die sidn immerhin nich sooo teuer wie dei anderen



die roten sind doch crap, würd ich nicht nehmen.
Hol dir die braunen koxx, sind zwar teurer halten aber sehr lange


----------



## funky^jAY (14. Dezember 2005)

hmm...jo...eigentlich haste recht.

ich bin noch keine anderen gefahren auser den braunen, da die bei meiner bremse mit dabei waren samt ersatzbelägen. aber der knaller sind se wirklich nicht.

ma sehen...trialmarkt.de is irendwie im arsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (14. Dezember 2005)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> hmm...jo...eigentlich haste recht.
> 
> ich bin noch keine anderen gefahren auser den braunen, da die bei meiner bremse mit dabei waren samt ersatzbelägen. aber der knaller sind se wirklich nicht.
> 
> ma sehen...trialmarkt.de is irendwie im arsch


die braunen maguras oder die braunen koxx?
Bin die brauen koxx bei anderen gefahren und da haben die schon geil gezogen.


----------



## isah (14. Dezember 2005)

ich würd die roten nehmen.. halten nicht ganz so lange, sind dafür ein bisschen weicher.. wenn man die braunen ohne bitumen fahren will muss man schon krass oft flexen..


----------



## funky^jAY (14. Dezember 2005)

ich bin natürlich nur die braunen maguras gefahren 

zu anfang ging das auch. aber jetzt wo ich mehr sachen ausprobiere, merke ich das die ******* sind. ok ich bin auch schwer, und meine masse abzubremsen is sicher net easy...aber die teile. *kotz*

wenn ich mich aufs HR setze, bremse voll durchziehe, und mich bischen vor und zurück bewege bewegt sich das rad...das kanns einfach net sein

was mich ankotzt das diese scheiß beläge so teuer sind...22e oder was das kostet. meine fresse. trial is teuer   

aso..und diese monty spray ist mal der letzte scheiß. oder funzt das nur mit monty belägen 

es macht nur krach, aber bremsen tut auch nich wirklich was...oder besser gesagt maximal für 5minuten


----------



## KermitB4 (14. Dezember 2005)

Hallo 

ich kann meine neuen Heatsink-Beläge euch nur wärmstens ans Herz legen. Die Bremsen wirklich fantastisch und sind für 18  das Paar auch erschwinglich.

MFG


----------

